
UAW confirms workers at Tesla have approached the union - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSKBN15P1U1
======
leecarraher
woah Tesla workers Test approaching Ken Shamrock, for the betterment of
Mankind, looks like it will be a Big Show! Takeing it to the corporate
ministry!

